# Solved: Java refuses to work.



## Aegis27 (Oct 12, 2010)

Long before I knew what I was doing on a computer, I deleted Java as it was using up memory space. Now that I am attempting to re-install it, it comes up with the error "Neither command line parameter specified is an existing directory". I am still very new at computers, and I don't have the first clue what this means. This is rather important as one of the programs I need to run for my studies requries Java. The version is Java Chrome 6 u 12. Any help is apreciated.

Technical info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista&#8482; Business , Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2037 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 46138 MB, Free - 9498 MB; D: Total - 30176 MB, Free - 8004 MB; 
Motherboard: LENOVO, 9456LKM, Not Available, 1ZD5Y73K41N
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free, Updated and Enabled

Edit: After doing a bit of reading on the internet, I think it might have something to do with the environmental variables? I'm not sure how to use them, or really what they are, but it might help you.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you using Google Chrome?


----------



## Aegis27 (Oct 12, 2010)

Couriant said:


> Are you using Google Chrome?


Yes, I am currently running the latest update of Google chrome


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well that particular file is Java for Google Chrome. You may need to uninstall it from Chrome and reinstall it.

Otherwise if your program needs internet, try using Internet Explorer instead and see if you get the same issue.


----------



## toddlerstomper (Oct 13, 2010)

You may also try this program http://majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=5982&file=15&evp=7feeabd562d736d4b728904ca37e1816 JavaRa will uninstall all versions of java you have on your machine.Then go to the java website and hit the free java download button [the big red one] This will install the latest version of java on your machine.Found here http://java.com/en/


----------



## Aegis27 (Oct 12, 2010)

Unfortuanlty, neither of the ideas you had worked. It keeps coming up with the same errors each time. Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp

Uninstall all Java files under Programs and Features, then reboot. Download the Offline version the current version of java from the link above. It's the first link. (You might want to do that first). Install by right-clicking on the file and running as administrator.

Courtney


----------



## Aegis27 (Oct 12, 2010)

unfortunatly it doesn't seem to work. It comes up with an "internal regitis error"


----------



## toddlerstomper (Oct 13, 2010)

Try and use revo uninstaller and then redownload java. http://www.revouninstaller.com/

Also does java work in any other browsers?If so then uninstall chrome with revo unistaller, then redownload it.If you wish Firefox is a bit faster on my system,and every web site you visit with chrome is reported back to google.


----------



## Aegis27 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your ideas. I had to uninstall both google chrome and the leftover parts of Java with Toddlestompers sugested program. It then worked fine with Internet explorer. Thank you all for the help ^^


----------

